# Three snakes stolen from garage



## News Bot (Oct 23, 2008)

*Published:* 23-Oct-08 07:51 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

TWO diamond python snakes and a carpet snake measuring two metres in length have been stolen from a house in Sydney's west.

*Read More...*


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 23, 2008)

It makes sense, 2 pythons made out of diamonds...now that's a robbery to make the news!
If they weren't they were pretty dumb/desperate robbers, why would you bother.. lol


----------



## patience (Nov 2, 2008)

scumb bags


----------



## jessb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm, a dodgy bloke in Newport tried to sell a "wild-caught" DP to my husband the other day...


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 2, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> It makes sense, 2 pythons made out of diamonds...now that's a robbery to make the news!
> If they weren't they were pretty dumb/desperate robbers, why would you bother.. lol


 

Thats what I thought.. WHY??


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopefully this isnt an on-going thing.


----------

